# grafische Oberfläche in C++?



## ToniVsBloder (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi@all

Ich hätte ein wichtige Frage: Wie bekomme ich in C++ eine grafische Oberfläche, damit ich auch mit Bilder usw arbeiten kann.

Danke für die Hilfe

mfg Toni


----------



## goela (16. Dezember 2002)

...viele Wege führen nach Rom!

Frage ist, mit welcher Umwicklungsumgebung Du arbeitest oder arbeiten willst!

Die Liste der möglichen Libraries zum Entwickeln einer Benutzeroberfläche lässt sich beliebig erweitern:
- MFC
- .NET
- QT
- Borland
- etc.


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Dezember 2002)

Da gibt es unter Windows zum einen den direkten Weg über API-Funktionen. Damit kriegt man zwar sehr schnelle Programme hin, aber man macht sich auch einen Riesenhaufen (unnötiger) Arbeit. 
Zum anderen gibt es da noch verschiedene Entwicklungsumgebungen, die im Prinzip das gleiche machen, aber einem diese Arbeit grösstenteils abnehmen. Diese basieren auf einer von mehreren möglichen Bibliotheken: MFC (Visual C++), VCL (C++ Builder, Delphi), .net (C# und so weiter).
Unter Linux gibt es dann noch Qt (KDevelop).

Welche Möglichkeit man davon nutzt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich persönlich komm mit der VCL und Qt am besten zurecht.


----------



## Transmitter (10. Januar 2003)

@Lirion: das ist ja klasse .. kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie man das macht, zb. ein button und man will in einem lineEdit dann was ausgeben?

also nur mal so ein kleines workin, wie man c++ source hinter die api bekommt .. irgendwie komm ich mit dem QT nicht so richtig voran 

thx


----------

